# Wow lots of good stuff at this auction in NY



## kirk thomas (Sep 19, 2021)

This is about as far as I go for pick up. https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/bid/d/pleasant-valley-antique-vintage/7382328307.html


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 19, 2021)

So I just went through all 39 pages of the auction listings looking for more treasures and all I can say is wow that's a lot of helmets and miscellaneous crap from a motorcycle shop.


----------



## biker (Sep 19, 2021)

kirk thomas said:


> This is about as far as I go for pick up. https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/bid/d/pleasant-valley-antique-vintage/7382328307.html



$100 Kirk?


----------



## biker (Sep 19, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> So I just went through all 39 pages of the auction listings looking for more treasures and all I can say is wow that's a lot of helmets and miscellaneous crap from a motorcycle shop.



Yes Jon Holder just repeated the sale date of three old TOC bikes already.


----------

